
A Graph-Based Movie Recommender Engine Tutorial with Neo4j & Gremlin - espeed
http://markorodriguez.com/2011/09/22/a-graph-based-movie-recommender-engine/
======
ghc
I believe that people who are interested in the subject matter, rather than
the Neo4j & Gremlin implementation, would be better served reading the
excellent book: Programming Collective Intelligence (
<http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596529321.do> ).

~~~
espeed
That's a great book. The difference is that the examples in _Programming
Collective Intelligence_ don't make use of a real graph database (meaning a DB
where you don't have to hit an external index to find adjacent nodes), and all
of the algorithm examples are in standard Python rather than in a more
expressive graph programming language like Gremlin
(<https://github.com/tinkerpop/gremlin/wiki>).

Gremlin is a domain-specific language written in Groovy (it's like SQL for
graphs), and you can use it from Python like you can use SQL from Python (see
<http://bulbflow.com/overview>); however, there is a Jython version in the
works, as well as a Scala version ([https://groups.google.com/d/msg/gremlin-
users/LXNdbT_m7Gk/QZ...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/gremlin-
users/LXNdbT_m7Gk/QZPD9RqjKC4J)).

Marko is the author Gremlin, and he has been working to refactor most of its
heavy lifting down into a dataflow framework called Pipes that's written in
Java (<https://github.com/tinkerpop/pipes/wiki/>) so that it's now basically a
thin wrapper to Pipes.

By doing this, it's opening the door to create Gremlin variants in all of the
other JVM languages (see the Gremlin 2.0 dicussion
[https://groups.google.com/d/topic/gremlin-
users/5DiHC9dWSAA/...](https://groups.google.com/d/topic/gremlin-
users/5DiHC9dWSAA/discussion)).

------
neonkiwi
My complaint isn't about the content, which I couldn't really read, but rather
about presentation for a slice of the Internet.

This article is 'optimized' for my device, an iPad. I see this bit of code on
more and more websites, which is well-intentioned and provides a content
navigation bar along the top. I never use it, and it's usually only a bit
annoying because I can't make a decision about text size myself... But in this
case, the re-wrap-text-on-rotation feature is actually keeping the content
wider than the screen. I actually can't read this without horizontal scrolling
on each line. Could you turn this off please, Marko? Thanks!

~~~
icey
If you scroll all the way to the bottom of the page, you can turn off the
onswipe theme. I thought I had heard a rumor that you could globally disable
it, but I haven't found the way to do it yet. I tried going to the linked
onswipe page, but it doesn't render on my iPad :(.

I'm with you though; it makes attempting to read technical posts a real chore.

~~~
neonkiwi
Thanks for that tip!

